
Ask HN: Is there a modern equivalent of tinyapps.org? - roryisok
I found myself searching today for a site that lists low profile desktop apps. Many of the apps on tinyapps.org are not available anymore. I&#x27;m looking for a list of low-memory, low-footprint applications that are currently available
======
brudgers
[http://suckless.org/](http://suckless.org/)

~~~
roryisok
Cool but it seems to be very Linux focused

------
palerdot
I created [https://saasprofile.com](https://saasprofile.com) to help me find
software for my need - desktop or otherwise. There are few modern desktop apps
listed. I'm working on an update to allow people suit their software and
redesign the ui for better search. Let me know if you have any feedbacks. Much
appreciated.

~~~
linopolus
Which adds further proof to my theory that all JS is bad.

First, it would display gibberish w/o JS enabled, after enabling it froze the
browser for 5 seconds before continuing to load the content.

~~~
roryisok
have to agree. unusable for me on mobile. the dropdowns keep closing
themselves. I tried to click on tags but they can't be clicked on, it loads
the whole item instead. seems kind of pointless to have tags you can't click
on

edit: tag issue on desktop too, not just a mobile concern

------
roryisok
portableapps.com seems to be a good starting point, as does ninite.com, but
these aren't exactly what I'm looking for

